# Internet Recovery '3403f' Error



## Mario8672 (Jul 27, 2012)

I need to use a startup disk to run disk utility and repair my HD, but whenever I restart the computer and hold Cmd+R, I get an error once the progress bar appears (for the download).

"apple.com/support
-3403f"

And it hangs on that screen forcing me to restart. Very frustrating since I only have a snow leopard OEM disk that isn't responding on startup either.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 27, 2012)

Mario try the steps in the Apple document Resolve startup issues and perform disk maintenance with Disk Utility and fsck and pay attention to the fsck (file system check in Unix vernacular) and try those steps to see if your hard drive is acting up.

One thing about fsck. If you get errors after the first it runs, run it again and again until you get no errors. See if you can log then. If you can immediately backup and order a new internal hard because the hard drive is on it's last leg.

Good Luck.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 27, 2012)

Sounds like either your Lion Recovery partition, or your internet connection is not working properly. The internet recovery for Lion needs to have a wireless connection, protected by WPA or WPA2 encryption. No security, or a WEP password, will not work.
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_...tore-a-missing-recovery-hd-partition-in-lion/
Or, you should be able to boot to your system, run the App Store, and download the Lion installer.
If you can't boot to your normal system, then you should be able to boot to the Internet Recovery: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4718
If you get the same error when you try that again, plug in a wired ethernet, rather than trying to use your wireless network.


----------

